# New Labrador Training Book



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Just finished this new training book that's out.. This is hands down the best training book I have ever read.. It is in a totally different format than any other training book I have read. It goes through puppy-hood all the way through basic handling and the swim-by.. Its in a story format with Hank (the dog) going all the way through his training to becoming an advanced well acomplished retriever. It covers most everyday comon problems and teaches you how to think like a dog and what the dog is thinking and why its doing what its doing.. This book is a must have for all Labrador owners, flushing or pointing. Its Hard backed and well worth the $..
For those of you who have the first book, this one is totally different and over 400 pages.

http://gunclub-labs.com/training_the_po ... rador.html


----------

